#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Afbeeldingen van mensen haram!

## Sattarkhan

Waarom zit deze site vol met afbeeldingen van mensen terwijl dit duidelijk haram is in de sunna??!


Alleen God kan leven creeren!

God zal op de dag des oordeels tegen de mensen die afbeeldingen maakten zeggen:

Blaas nu leven in ze!


Dat staat in de hadith!

Waarom zijn jullie zo schijnheilig!

----------


## Hamza-T

Foto's zijn niet haram,maar tekeningen van mensen en dieren wel.
En wat haram is is het zelf tekenen van deze wezens,niet het plaatsen ervan.

----------


## Aicha19

Salaam aleikoem wr wb

Hamza daar heb je geen gelijk in; lees dit:

[GLOW=orangered]In de Naam van Allah, de Erbarmer de Meest Barmhartige. 

De regel met betrekking tot het maken van plaatjes van een levend wezen, of het nou een mens of dier is, is dat het haraam is. Het maakt niet uit of het plaatje drie-demensionaal, gefotografeerd, getekend op papier, muren, kleren etc.. is, omdat in saheeh overleveringen wordt vermeld dat het niet toegestaan is om een levend wezen af te beelden. De overleveringen vermelden tevens dat degenen die dit toch doen een zware straf boven het hoofd hangt, omdat zulke afbeeldingen kunnen leiden tot shirk. Mensen kunnen namelijk met respect voor deze afbeeldingen staan, zich vernederend gedragen tegenover hen, zich trekken tot hen en ze vereren op een manier die alleen Allah de Verhevene toekomt. 

Het tekenen van levende wezens is ook verboden omdat het een soort van concurreren tegen Allah de Verhevene zijn creatie is en omdat er verleidingen bestaan in het tekenen van bepaalde soorten afbeeldingen, zoals plaatjes van actrices, naakte en zogenaamde mooie vrouwen. 

Tussen de overleveringen die vermelden dat het maken van zulke afbeeldingen haraam zijn, zit ook de hadeeth van Ibn 'Abaas (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn), hij zei: Ik hoorde de boodschapper van Allah (vrede en zegening van Allah zij met hem) zeggen: "Degene die een afbeelding maakt in deze wereld, zal gevraagd worden om er leven in te blazen op de Dag Der Opstanding en dit zal hij nooit kunnen." Hij (Ibn 'Abbaas) vertelde ook dat de boodschapper van Allah (vrede en zegening van Allah zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "Elke maker van afbeeldingen zal in het hellevuur zijn en elke afbeelding die hij gemaakt heeft zal tot hem verschijnen en zal hem laten lijden in de Hel." Ibn Abbaas (moge Allah hem genadig zijn) heeft ook gezegd: "Als je per se een afbeelding wilt maken, beeld dan bomen en andere dingen af die geen ziel hebben." (overgeleverd door Al-Boekhari en Moeslim) 

De algemene mening van de overleveringen is dat het absoluut verboden is om afbeeldingen te maken van iets dat een ziel heeft. In Fataawa al-Lajnah al-Daa'imah, 1/456-457 heeft shaykh Ibn 'Othaymeen (moge Allah hem genadig zijn) gezegd over plaatjes: "Het maken van afbeeldingen voor dit doel is haraam en is niet toegestaan. Het maken van plaatjes ter gedenking is haraam, omdat de Profeet (vrede en zegening van Allah zij met hem) heeft gezegd: "De engelen betreden een huis niet waarin een afbeelding zit." (overgeleverd door al-Boekhaari, Bid' al-Khalq, 2986) en alles wat de engelen niet betreden heeft bevat niets goeds." (Uit Fataawa Manaar al-Islam, 3/759) 

En Allah weet het het beste. 

Cyber Imam, Het team van al-Islaam.com [/GLOW]   

Wa salaam Aicha

----------


## Aicha19

[GLOW=darkblue]*ahum* edV blijkbaar heb je mijn bijdrage niet gelezen he  :vlammen:   :kwaad:  [/GLOW]

----------


## Tilmidha

SALAAM ALEIKOUM BROEDERS EN ZUSTERS EN INTERNET-MOSLIM(A)S





> _Geplaatst door Aicha19_



Wat doen die poppetjes daar? Is dat niet hardstikke haram? Ik vraag me af tot in hoeverre jullie je internet-"wijsheden" ook in het dagelijks leven toepassen. Wie van jullie zal geen enkele foto van zijn huwelijk laten maken en zijn kinderen geen krijtjes en schetsblokken geven? Sommige lopen volgens mij echt op internet rond om anderen eens even flink de les te lezen en voelen zich dan heel wat. Zoiets als dit:




> _Geplaatst door Sattarkhan_  
> *Waarom zijn jullie zo schijnheilig!*


Wat "jullie"? Wat doe jij op een site vol afbeeldingen? Of kom je hier werkelijk met goede bedoelingen om mensen kennis bij te brengen? Dat doen je dan op een vreemde manier, mensen maar meteen schijnheilig noemen etc.
We kunnen elkaar wel om de oren slaan met koranverzen en ahadith of zoiets vreselijks als knipsels en plaksels van cyber-imams, maar wijsheid overbrengen doe je op een POSITIEVE manier. 

*"Roep tot de weg van uw Heer met wijsheid en goede raad en redetwist met hen op een gepaste wijze."* (An-Nahl:125)

En EdV, ik betwijfel of "het enige juiste antwoord" door jou gegeven kan worden...

Allahoe 'alem

wa salaam

----------


## MocroAngel

Oke, het tekenen van afbeeldingen van mensen en dieren is haram, maar hoe zit het dan met foto's die je ophangt in je huis, de meeste ervan heb je niet zelf gemaakt maar je hangt ze wel op in je eigen huis. Weet iemand hoe het daar mee zit?

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door MocroAngel_ 
> *Oke, het tekenen van afbeeldingen van mensen en dieren is haram, maar hoe zit het dan met foto's die je ophangt in je huis, de meeste ervan heb je niet zelf gemaakt maar je hangt ze wel op in je eigen huis. Weet iemand hoe het daar mee zit?*


Je zult miljoenen jaren branden, met kokende koper worden overgoten. Gloeiende kooltjes in je ogen, je handen in brandende lava!

En dat is pas het begin!

----------


## MocroAngel

En is dat een stuk dat in de Koran staat of een stuk dat je zelf hebt verzonnen????????  :rambo:

----------


## Ikke4real

> _Geplaatst door MocroAngel_ 
> *Oke, het tekenen van afbeeldingen van mensen en dieren is haram, maar hoe zit het dan met foto's die je ophangt in je huis, de meeste ervan heb je niet zelf gemaakt maar je hangt ze wel op in je eigen huis. Weet iemand hoe het daar mee zit?*


Voor zover ik het weet, worden huizen waar foto's en posters opgehangen worden niet bezocht door de Engelen.

----------


## afghaantje

Maar wat dan met computers en TV's en kinderboekjes met plaatjes erin dat mag dan toch ook niet?

----------


## janlom

> Maar wat dan met computers en TV's en kinderboekjes met plaatjes erin dat mag dan toch ook niet?


Zouden dit soort zaken 1400 jaar geleden relevant zijn: ze zouden zeker als onrein worden betiteld. We leven niet meer in die tijd. En dat is maar goed ook!
Anders zouden zich profeet noemende oude mannen, nog kunnen trouwen met meisjes van nog geen 10 jaar. Zie in dit verband de discussie die woedt over de Marrokaanse "pedo-imam".

----------


## [email protected]

> Zouden dit soort zaken 1400 jaar geleden relevant zijn: ze zouden zeker als onrein worden betiteld. We leven niet meer in die tijd. En dat is maar goed ook!
> Anders zouden zich profeet noemende oude mannen, nog kunnen trouwen met meisjes van nog geen 10 jaar. Zie in dit verband de discussie die woedt over de Marrokaanse "pedo-imam".


Helaas is die taak nu overgenomen door priesters, en die treden niet eens in het huwelijk maar pakken wat ze pakken kunnen. Letterlijk en figuurlijk. Dus jouw blij zijn dat je niet 1400 jaar geleden leeft is van korte duur.  :tik:

----------


## Hawa

Waarom zit deze site vol met afbeeldingen van mensen terwijl dit duidelijk haram is in de sunna??!


Alleen God kan leven creeren!

God zal op de dag des oordeels tegen de mensen die afbeeldingen maakten zeggen:

Blaas nu leven in ze!


Dat staat in de hadith!

Waarom zijn jullie zo schijnheilig! 

We zijn echter niet schijnheilig. Mohammed,vzmh, heeft die dingen gezegd in zijn tijd. Niet in onze tijd, waar de wereld in onze tijd wel iets anders is.
Maar wel praktiseren en niet doen, dat is jou vraag, denk ik.
Je moet nog meer boeken lezen over islam. Over al die geleerden, en de mufties, de denkwijzen van zogenamde imams,die de ware islam niet vertegenwoordigen, maar alleen maar haat zaaien,vooral naar het westen.
Ook Saoedie Arabie moet je gaan bestuderen, hoe hun sjaria wetten wroden gehanteerd, en ook hoe het westen zijn rechtsorde hanteerd. Het is niet zo, dat de een beter is dan de andere. We kunnen leren van wetten, en stelsels, en vooral, als je in alle openheid kan praten, over je eigen leven, is dat ook iets wat Moahmmed,vzmh, heeft verteld. Ja! Mohammed,vzmh, heeft alles verteld, in zijn tijden. Afgodsbeelden werden vernietigt, wat ook bij de christenen dus gebeurde, Het een sluit het andere niet uit.
Maar bij de soefies is het wee anders, en bij al die stromingen binnen de islam is het weer iets anders. Er zijn ook moslims die wel afgodsbeelden verheerlijken,en weer vervolgt worden door radicale islam.
Hindoes, geloven dus ook. (een oeroud geloof). Die verheerlijken menig afgodsbeeld, zoals de dieren,de vrouwen, de zon, de hele materie.
We zijn geen hypocrieten hoor? 
Uiteindelijk vind ik Mohammed,vzmh, ook niet reeel. Waarom die kostbare beelden kapot slaan. ( het heeft betekenis voor de mens). En ik zeg ook maar eventjes erbij, dat er ook vrouwelijke goden waren, maar die zijn dus ook verpletterd, door een indoctrinair systeem. (dat is toch niet geloof,wat de mannen ervan gemaakt hebben?).
Alles is verdraaid, en wordt nog steeds verdraaid. We bevinden ons in een draaimolen. De een die luistert mag blijven zitten, de anderen worden eruit gegooid.....

----------


## nefissa

> Foto's zijn niet haram,maar tekeningen van mensen en dieren wel.
> En wat haram is is het zelf tekenen van deze wezens,niet het plaatsen ervan.


Volgens een geleerde in Mekka is het fotograferen wel toegestaan. Het creren van nieuwe afbeeldingen is haram. Foto's zijn een exacte weerspiegeling van de werkelijkheid. Niks nieuws wordt gecreerd.

----------

